# Chicken and boiled rice for pup



## texasblackrose (Feb 16, 2012)

So my pupp started having the runs around 1 am saterday morning. he didnt firm up by the afternoon so i decided to do the chicken and rice with 100% can pumpkin. he had a much firmer stool tonight.

My question is, How much should i be feeding him of this boiled chicken and rice? he is a 8 week old boxer who is 12lbs

Also, when should i try and re-introduce his dry dog food?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Feed the bland mush until the poop is completely normal. Especially look out for mucous that means the gut is still irritated. I fed small meals often and moved to normal sized meals at the regular meal time then started substituting a little of the regular food for the mush. Don't increase the regular food until you see the poop from the first try in about a day's time.

Oftentimes it works better to give the gut a short break when it is out of whack by skipping a meal for a pup or a day's worth of food for an adult dog. I always do with vomiting but don't often skip meals when it is diarrhea. Remember any time you even suspect dehydration get to the vet.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I would feed the same amount that he's eating now. At 8 weeks, I'm assuming you're feeding between 1/2 -3/4 cup per feeding. I would do equal parts rice/chicken. As for the pumpkin, a little goes a long way. 1 tsp per meal should be enough.

After a a day or two, you can start re-introducing kibble.


----------

